# GET IN GET OUT AND GET AWAY - Memoirs of a National Serviceman



## Alan Parkinson (May 9, 2011)

Hi, I just released my book yesterday after 15 years since first commencing it. At age 73 I thought it would never happen until I found out about the Kindle.

I have included an abridged version below and more details can be found on my website www.getingetoutandgetaway.co.uk



Get in Get Out and Get Away may sound strange, but not for your uncles brothers, fathers and grandads. They knew from an early age that one day they would be called up to do their two years national service.
I served my two years in the King's Own Royal Border Regiment. Get in get out and get away is my true memoirs from being a rag tag bunch of lads to smart soldiers that went to the Cameroons in West Africa to keep the peace and oversee a vote on the country's future.
The memoirs include encounters with terrorists' intent on disrupting the process and an eventful raid on a terrorist camp
It is mixed with amusing anecdotes of growing up in post war Britain through to the swinging sixties.
I and my fellow national servicemen during those two years were certainly given an eye opener in life that will never be forgotten. 
I am sure when you read my detailed account; you can see the parallels to modern day operations carried out by the American and British forces.
It is all history now, but it has been a privilege on behalf of my fellow countrymen to put it down on paper.
We all had one thing in common, that was to Get in Get Out and Get Away.

US $3.99

http://www.amazon.com/Get-Out-Away-Serviceman-ebook/dp/B0050I6A2E

UK 2.50 GPB

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Get-Out-Away-National-Serviceman/dp/B0050I6A2E

Germany 3.21 EUR

http://www.amazon.de/Get-Out-Away-National-Serviceman/dp/B0050I6A2E

Thanks for looking


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KindleBoards, Alan, and congratulations on your book!

(If you've gotten this welcome before, it's just as a matter of housekeeping. We like to put a copy of the "welcome letter" in each book thread. It doesn't mean you've done anything wrong, it just helps us know that you know the rules.)

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Oh, and one more thing: be sure to check out the index threads at the top of the Book Bazaar. . . .there are details there about how you can be listed so that our readers can find you.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Alan Parkinson (May 9, 2011)

Thanks for the feedback Ann. Glad I found the site.


----------



## Alan Parkinson (May 9, 2011)

Well a week since I made the original post and launched the book:

Get in Get Out and Get Away reached #3 in African History and top 40 in Military History as well as being featured in a UK National Newspaper - the Daily Express in an article on National Service.

Thanks for the help and feedback from this site.

Onwards.....


----------



## Alan Parkinson (May 9, 2011)

Two weeks in , still going well , onwards........


----------



## Alan Parkinson (May 9, 2011)

Just my weekly bump of this thread going well still, although would be good to get some more USA sales!


----------



## Alan Parkinson (May 9, 2011)

Weekly update, managed to get an article now in both the UK Daily Express and North West Evening Mail - sales still strong and good rankings on the key words National Service on Amazon.
Just need to crack the 1 sales on Amazon.de !


----------



## Alan Parkinson (May 9, 2011)

Just my weekly bump


----------



## Alan Parkinson (May 9, 2011)

My weekly bump - thanks for reading


----------



## Alan Parkinson (May 9, 2011)

Pleased with sales and rankings - just need a German sale!!!


----------



## Alan Parkinson (May 9, 2011)

Just had 2nd best week since launch so keeping the promo going


----------



## Alan Parkinson (May 9, 2011)

Its been a week or so


----------



## Alan Parkinson (May 9, 2011)

Broke the top 5000 all book list on Amazon UK


----------



## Alan Parkinson (May 9, 2011)

Sales seem to be ballooning, I think the riots in the UK have brought the question should we bring back National Service in the UK back into focus and brought a lot of interest in the book.

http://www.getingetoutandgetaway.co.uk


----------



## Alan Parkinson (May 9, 2011)

Weekly bump


----------



## Alan Parkinson (May 9, 2011)

Still continuing to sell well on track for the best week so far


----------



## Alan Parkinson (May 9, 2011)

Not bumped for a while


----------



## Alan Parkinson (May 9, 2011)

Bumped up


----------



## Alan Parkinson (May 9, 2011)

Still selling at a good rate of knots - must be more people getting with the future and buying Kindles


----------



## Alan Parkinson (May 9, 2011)

Wow October was the best month so far and last week was the best week so far


----------



## Alan Parkinson (May 9, 2011)

Bump - second best week since launching last week


----------



## Alan Parkinson (May 9, 2011)

Just broke the record week again, hit number 1 for African History and number 38 for military history books, no quite a record month but that will be broken early next week.


----------



## Alan Parkinson (May 9, 2011)

Record month in the UK for November so decided to try and boost USA sales and enrol Get In Get Out and Get Away in the Kindle lending library for Amazon Prime customers. There does not seem to be many military history books on there so hopefully people may have soem interest


----------



## Alan Parkinson (May 9, 2011)

REcord month and week broken for December now has a blog http://nationalserviceblog.wordpress.com to add to www.getingetoutandgetaway.co.uk site


----------



## Alan Parkinson (May 9, 2011)

First week in Jan and the record was broken again


----------



## Alan Parkinson (May 9, 2011)

Weekly bump and also a mention of my new blog http://nationalserviceblog.wordpress.com/ and website http://www.getingetoutandgetaway.co.uk
for more details on the book


----------



## Alan Parkinson (May 9, 2011)

Usual weekly bump - on track to smash the record month


----------



## Alan Parkinson (May 9, 2011)

Book had a short feature in the Blackpool Gazette last week


----------



## Alan Parkinson (May 9, 2011)

Weekly bump


----------



## Alan Parkinson (May 9, 2011)

Weekly bump and also a mention of my new blog http://nationalserviceblog.wordpress.com/ and website http://www.getingetoutandgetaway.co.uk
for more details on the book


----------



## Alan Parkinson (May 9, 2011)

Feb missed out on a record month by 3 books , needed those extra 2 days!!


----------



## D.A. Boulter (Jun 11, 2010)

Alan Parkinson said:


> Feb missed out on a record month by 3 books , needed those extra 2 days!!


Well, you'll have your extra 2 days this month.

For what it's worth, I enjoyed reading your book.

Good luck.


----------



## Alan Parkinson (May 9, 2011)

MAny thanks for the response - I am glad you enjoyed it


----------



## D.A. Boulter (Jun 11, 2010)

Alan Parkinson said:


> MAny thanks for the response - I am glad you enjoyed it


Don't know if you saw it, but I put up my reaction to your book here: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,100360.0.html


----------



## Alan Parkinson (May 9, 2011)

I had not seen it but have responded on the other thread- much appreciated


----------



## Alan Parkinson (May 9, 2011)

Over a week since the last month, have been having a good week, top 15 in military history (UK) and breached the top 2000 books all sellers in the UK

I think my old site seems to have been doing well on google search engines  = www.nationalservicememoirs.co.uk


----------



## KKlein (Oct 19, 2011)

Alan, congratulations on your nice sales rank.  

Also, having written a memoir myself which took three years, I applaud you for getting your work done and published in your 70's!  It takes dedication and often the help of others to wrap up such a project you are passionate about.

Continued success.....


----------



## Alan Parkinson (May 9, 2011)

Thanks and good luck with your book too.


----------



## Alan Parkinson (May 9, 2011)

Weekly bump up, blog also being kept up to date http://nationalserviceblog.wordpress.com/


----------



## Alan Parkinson (May 9, 2011)

I have not bumped up in the last few weeks


----------



## Alan Parkinson (May 9, 2011)

Weekly bump - almost one year since release


----------



## Alan Parkinson (May 9, 2011)

One year since release - really pleased with the sales


----------



## Alan Parkinson (May 9, 2011)

Not bumped up for a few weeks


----------



## Alan Parkinson (May 9, 2011)

Sales dropped off of late so a belated bump


----------



## D.A. Boulter (Jun 11, 2010)

I still think of your book from time to time. Hope sales pick up.


----------



## Alan Parkinson (May 9, 2011)

Thanks - still appreciate the review you did, had a cracking run with book and still some sales so no complaints!
Hope your books are still doing well


----------



## D.A. Boulter (Jun 11, 2010)

Alan Parkinson said:


> Thanks - still appreciate the review you did, had a cracking run with book and still some sales so no complaints!
> Hope your books are still doing well


Glad to hear it. After seeing your post this time, I kicked myself and put the review up on Amazon. Should have done it a lot earlier, but posting the reviews on Amazon hadn't been my intention.

As for me, Amazon's algorithm changes last year kinda injured me. I now sell 20% of what I did at the peak of last summer though I have twice as many books out now. Still, I'm not complaining too loudly. Far better what I get now than if I had not published at all.


----------



## Alan Parkinson (May 9, 2011)

Thanks for putting on the review - appreciate it


----------



## Alan Parkinson (May 9, 2011)

Xmas bump - Merry Xmas


----------

